# Ride motorbike with UK car licence?



## claireelewis (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, 

Can anyone help. Myself and my partner are moving to Spain. 

My partner has been riding a 125cc bike for one and a half years, but only on a provisional licence and a CBT. 

They are going to get a licence before going to Spain but are unsure what to get. 

I have heard if you have a full UK car licence you can ride a motorbike up to 125cc in Spain, *is this correct?* If so they will get this as they only want to ride a 125cc and then can also drive a car.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My husband travelled on his UK licence whilst riding a 1000cc bike. As he was only visiting our home, he did not have to worry about changing his licence.

If you're intending on living in Spain, it's wise to transfer your UK licence to a Spanish one. I'm not sure you would have to re-take a motor cycle test though.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

WHAT DOES IT SAY ON THE FULL UK LICENCE? - if not specifically mentioned - it may not be LEGALLY valid.

If you have a FULL Spanish Licence you can ride upto 125cc - BUT here there is a phase ( a year I think) after gaining your licence where you STILL have to display a GREEN L plate and I believe (I'm open to correction) it's NOT applicable during this time (as officially it's not a FULL licence).

I've just ahd a quick look in TRAFICO but cant find what I'm after.

Call Spanish Consulate!


----------

